# mp3's zusammenfügen und gleich mit'n cue erzeugen



## vinyljunkie (25. Mai 2004)

Grüße!

Hab jetz schon alles probiert um hinter folgendes Problem zu steigen. Wollte versuchen aus mehreren einzelnen mp3's (is'n Mix) ein einzelnes zu basteln und gleich mit ne cue zu erzeugen. Geht ja andersrum mit EAC super, nur bieten alle Programme die mp3's zusammenfügen keine Funktion an, die eine Cue mit erstellt. Kennt ihr da nen Tip? Habs mitm Mp3-Merger, Mp3-Direct-Cut, Mp3Cutter, WaveLab, EAC, ... probiert.


----------

